# Plz help my poor honey wont use her back right leg



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Plz help my poor we honey is not putting any weight on her right back leg she was sleeping and just woke up and wont put it down she is not showing any signs of pain when i move it shes not yelping or anything she just wont use it or put any weight on it and was fine before she went to sleep im so worried because i dont know why shes doing it

does any one have any idea what could be wrong


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

She could have a little pulled muscle. It could have fallen asleep. She could have slept on it funny. Watch her closely and see if she's starting to put any pressure on it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mandy, it could be luxating patella. 

I'd check to see if she has anything stuck in her foot, in between her toes, or any kind of bite. 

I hope she starts to feel better soon.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hopefully it will be better by tomorrow! If not, then I'd take her in and let a vet look at her. It could be a slipped patella, as TLI suggested. I hope not.

Brodysmom


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Mandy, it could be that she was just playing too hard earlier and has a little muscle strain. Watch her overnight and if she is no better by tomorrow, take her to the vet. It is probably nothing serious but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree just watch her for now. But if your still worried take her to the vet.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

oh nooo shes still limping this morning on the phone to the vet as i type im getting worried
just of the phone with the vet they said i have to keep her rested today and if shes still not putting any weight on it tomorrow i have to bring her down


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

*update*
she is now putting her back leg down and using it a bit more its slightly turning in a little but its touching the ground now before she was holding it up and not using it at all oh i hope her leg gets better and its not anything serious xx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll bet it's not Mandy. She's already starting to use it. She probably just strained it. Just watch her. If the vet thought it was an emer. he would have told you to come right over. Kiss her for me.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hopefully she just twisted it or laid on it wrong! I am hoping for the best!!  Fingers and paws are crossed here for you and for sweet Honey.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh Mandy - I hope that she is OK. We do worry so about our wee ones. If she is starting to use it, I am confident she will be fine. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

well everyone im soo happy honey seems to be back to normal now thank godness i was getting so worried but shes playing as normal now im so happy just hope whatever it was dosent come back 

thanks everyone for the help and advise xxx


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

YAY - that is really good news. I know we would all be worried if something was wrong with our sweet little Honey.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Pleased your little honey is okay, I reckon they just play up now and then to keep US on our toes!

Barbara x


----------



## Vicki (Mar 4, 2009)

Glad she is ok now....time for mom to rest now!!


----------

